# Experiences with Online Pet Store / Aquatics...



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought that I'd start this thread to share some of my experiences with some Online pet stores that I've used before. Please feel free to add your experiences to this thread. Hopefully we'll be able to get a lot of input and this will act as a resource for people when deciding which online stores to shop from. Please note that when shopping from American retailers, you need to account for the extra costs associated with duty, and brokerage fees (the fee the courier company charges for processing your shipment through customs). However, even with these charges taken into account, it is still sometimes cheaper to buy from certain American retailers.

1. *Arizona Gardens* http://www.azgardens.com/
They carry some very high quality tools that are tailored for aquascaping (e.g., 11" scissors and tweezers), especially in deeper tanks. I ordered a five-piece aquascape tool set from them a few months back. The order was processed, sent via FedEx and received in a timely fashion. The only drawback was that when the package arrived, the zipper on the case was broken; the tools themselves were fine. I emailed them to request a replacement case and they agreed. However, two weeks later, I still hadn't received the replacement case. I've sent a follow up email to inquire about this, and it has not been answered to date.

2. *Big Al's Online* http://www.bigalsonline.ca
A Canadian online retailer based out of Woodbridge, Ontario. They had probably the largest selection of aquarium goods of all the online retailers. However, their prices also tend to be some of the highest! They do have a pricematch policy, and they'll match the price of any other Canadian online retailer, plus an extra 5% of the difference. I've used their pricematch policy a couple of times without any problems. They have a 1-800 number and friendly customer service. They ship via Canada Post, and they process their orders very quickly. If an item is not in stock, they personally contact you to let you know. If you buy $35 or more, then shipping is free. I recommend using Big Al's Online with the pricematching.

3. *Mail Order Pet Supplies* http://www.mops.ca
This Ontario-based online retailer has a good selection of aquatic goods. The prices are generally very competitive. I have ordered many times from MOPS without any problems. The orders are processed promptly and shipped via Canada Post in a timely fashion. The only drawback is a $6.95 shipping charge on any order less than $100.

4. *Premium Aquatics *http://www.premiumaquatics.com
This online retailer is based out of Indiana. They carry a wide range of saltwater supplies. I ordered my Coralife metal halides from them, since even with the currency conversion, duty, GST and brokerage fee, they were still substantially cheaper than what BigAlsonline was selling them for. They processed my order quickly and shipped via UPS.

5. *Aquariumplants.com* http://www.aquariumplants.com
They're based out of the U.S., however they've just opened up a Canadian distribution centre. This means that you can order plants and supplies from them, and NOT have to pay for duty or brokerage fees. They carry a wide range of planted tank equipment (e.g., regulators, diffusers, pH controllers and monitors etc) and plants. Currently, they only send a truck from the US to their Canadian distribution centre every 2 weeks or so, thus there is a bit of a waiting period before your order ships. However, they have great prices and carry certain items not available from Canadian online retailers.

6. *Pets and Ponds* http://petsandponds.com
This online retailer is based out of Orillia, Ontario and carries a reasonable selection of aquatic supplies. They seem to have the LOWEST prices of any online retailer. I have not used them yet, since I only recently learned of them from someone. I will however be using them shortly to order a new heater and will post my experience with them. They have a $6.99 flat shipping charge for orders less than $200. There is an additional fee for orders less than $35.

7. *JL Aquatics* http://www.jlaquatics.com/
JL Aquatics is also a bricks and mortar store located in Vancouver. Their online store has a large range of saltwater and freshwater supplies. The prices are quite competitive. The only disadvantage appears to be the significant shipping charge (shipping from Vancouver to Ontario). I haven't ordered from them yet, so I can't tell you about their customer service and my shipping experience.

Please share your online retailer experiences here so that we can make it a great resource for everyone in our hobby!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am happy you had a good experience with big als online. They really re-vamped thier flow of production from how issues are delt with to the software. Its all customer controlled now, except for phone orders and calling the customer regarding thier stock, or back orders.

Have you tried to price match from J&L...You cannot price match heavy weight but some people have saved a bunch doing so... I remeber the boss being kinda annoyed with J&L lol. 

I cannot tell you if the shipping is still the same.. canadian orders would be lumped together and sent out at each secdualed pick up time, i really hope it has increased to asap as the american orders go. BigAlsOnline canada sales is nothing compaired to the states... Texas and Cal along with florida seemed to be the most popular for SW and discus keepers. 

Also! When ordering from BAO try your best to order on the double points days! You will seriously save some money.. :3

Great reviews PlantCrazy


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

What is a double points day?

I am planning on ordering maybe a case of Tetra Colourbits from BAO with a price match from Pets and Ponds where they sell for 16.79$ each, whereas BAO has them for 22.49$

I can't find anywhere else with a cheaper price that is Canadian... I know drsfosterandsmith.com has them for 5.99$ USD but I don't know if BAO will convert it to Canadian dollar and price match it?


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Just like with the Big Al's brick and mortar stores, Big Al's Online has a points program. For every $1 you spend, you get one point. Collect 500 points and you save $10, 1000 points and you save $25, etc. On Wednesdays, they double your points.

As for price match, I don't believe that Big Al's Online will price match with American retailers. However, if they do, please let us know.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nope they dont.....oh god i wish they did. lol. 
but one lil rule i dunno if i mentioned, the item to be price matched on the other site must be in stock.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

This has earned you an extra ballot Stan. Hope to see what others say. Just a note, if you had a bad experience, please just state what happened, please don't bash.

I recently ordered from *AquariumPlants.com* so I'll have some input on them soon.

I ordered a 2x96w freshwater aqualight from *Big Al's Online* and they happily priced matched JL aquatics. They didn't even hesitate. It was a very smooth transaction and would price match with them again.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Any news on your aquariumplants.com order stan? I called today and they said it would be shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Holocron! Nope, when I called them last week they mentioned that it would probably ship on Monday (i.e., today), although they wouldn't guarantee it. It all depended on when their truck would be leaving from the US to drop things off in their Canadian distribution centre.

Hopefully we'll have our stuff by Thursday...


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

He said the truck was heading to canada tonight, so your stuff is probably on there too! woohoo


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've had great experiences w/JL Aquatics, MOPS and M3 which is now closed. He (M3) switched to selling high end automotive parts. Haven't ordered through BA-online.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

*Returning products to Big Al's Online*

Just sharing my recent experience with the return of a defective Coralife Digital Power Centre. If you have a defective product (electrical products are covered by a 1 year Big Al's warranty), email them and they will give you a 'Return Authorization Number'. Then, you mail the product back to them, and include the receipt for the cost of your shipping. Once they receive the product and process your return (~2 weeks), they credit your credit card with the amount of your original purchase, plus the cost of your shipping. My return went smoothly, and there were no issues.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I've only orderd from mops so far. It was fast and easy, and I was happy


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I ordered a Milwaukee PH controller/monitor from Aquariumplants.com on March 23 - 2 weeks later I still didn't have it - apparantly the fellow from Canada who's suppose to pick up the Cdn orders didn't show up that weekend - they didn't call to advise me - so I called them and asked them to send it out please - I received it 
yesterday and had to pay Cda Post an additional $25.00! I'm not happy


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

My Coralife Aqualight Power Center is a dud too - thanks for the info I'm definitely going to return it


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

that sucks! They must have shipped it from the US then eh, got dingged with duty?


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

My Aquariumplants.com order arrived today. The SMS122 pH controller was a snap to calibrate and setup, and so far is living up to its good reputation!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I got my regulator today as well. Kudos to Aquariumplants.com for a speedy delivery! All is well and in working order.


----------

